# How to make existing deck support more weight?



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im adding a small outdoor kitchen to my upper deck and I was wondering if there is anything I can do now to allow it to support more weight? The kitchen is a 8'X8' L shape occupying one of the corners away from the house.

Current setup is 12'X16' deck attached to the house with a 16 foot ledger. 2X10" joists on top of 2- 2X10" headers sandwiching three 6"X6" posts(not on top). All sitting on top of three concrete 12" diameter footings 48" deep.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> Im adding a small outdoor kitchen to my upper deck and I was wondering if there is anything I can do now to allow it to support more weight? The kitchen is a 8'X8' L shape occupying one of the corners away from the house.
> 
> Current setup is 12'X16' deck attached to the house with a 16 foot ledger. 2X10" joists on top of 2- 2X10" headers sandwiching three 6"X6" posts(not on top). All sitting on top of three concrete 12" diameter footings 48" deep.


First thing would be to check all mechanical attachement points:

Look for any signs of stress on the existing connections. Inspect to make sure that all points are actually - properly connected.
That includes all free standing deck support members, as well as home structure attachment points. (Carefully inspect the home 'structure' at the areas that the deck is attached to)

FWIW - I do not feel comfortable with 'sandwiched' posts as they put all the load bearing stress on the bolts, as opposed to resting weight loads on top of structural members. I am not the only GC or deck builder that feels this way.

Consider adding support posts 'under' the main carrying beam.

(About 5 years ago, I was approached by a friend that was 'talked into' purchasing a hot tub, that was to be set onto his existing rear deck. The hot-tub salesman 'assured' him that his deck could easily support the tub. 
Well, to make a long story short, about 2 months after the delivery, he asked us to inspect it, and sure enough, the rim joists were starting to blow out. Not to mention that there were no joist hangers originally installed on the 17 year old home. We poured new footings, installed a carrying beam at 3/4 span (also being directly underneath the tub)....and re-inforced EVERYTHING.....)

(Granted, a completely filled hot tub loaded with people is ALOT of added....and abnormal weight.....But my point is, that you should first inspect whether your 'existing deck' was constructed properly. In this case, it was not.)

Pics:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

....Obviously the "hot tub" salesman knew nothing about structural weight-load and deck construction ..... he just wanted to make 'a sale'....  ....


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, the deck was just built last fall, and built correctly. Overkill on a lot of areas as the inspected stated. Hangers everywhere, hurricane clips at every junction as I had a pile I received for free so I figured what the heck. We put in a new ledger as the old one was only 12 feet long, new one is 2X12X16. I guess I only worry about the ledger connection and the three 6"x6" posts. I guess the added weight should only be about 600-700 pounds(footprint about 42 square feet) . Should I worry?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> Well, the deck was just built last fall, and built correctly. Overkill on a lot of areas as the inspected stated. Hangers everywhere, hurricane clips at every junction as I had a pile I received for free so I figured what the heck. We put in a new ledger as the old one was only 12 feet long, new one is 2X12X16. I guess I only worry about the ledger connection and the three 6"x6" posts. I guess the added weight should only be about 600-700 pounds . Should I worry?


Only you know: What the additional weight load is that you plan on adding with your outdoor kitchen arrangement (dead weight load)....as well as the amount of people you plan on having over and entertaining (Maximum Live weight load)....These are important factors to add into the calculation of your deck design.

Q - How is the ledger attached to your home structure?

If you are worried about this or any other matters, contact the supplier you purchased the deck lumber from and discuss your plans with them. 
They should be able to tell you exactly what you need to do....or 'not' do based on the design and construction of your deck....
(FWIW -Your deck may be fully up to structural engineer design and need nothing.....) Continue to look into this with the person who built the deck and the suppplier....

- Just my 2 cents -


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Only you know: What the additional weight load is that you plan on adding with your outdoor kitchen arrangement (dead weight load)....as well as the amount of people you plan on having over and entertaining (Maximum Live weight load)....These are important factors to add into the calculation of your deck design.
> 
> Q - How is the ledger attached to your home structure?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I built the deck so I guess I better start doing some research on my own:laughing: .


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> Thanks. I built the deck so I guess I better start doing some research on my own:laughing: .


Ha, ha....:laughing: 

Don't worry about it....I am always ''re-researching''....

completed projects/methods/materials...etc....


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> (About 5 years ago, I was approached by a friend that was 'talked into' purchasing a hot tub, that was to be set onto his existing rear deck. The hot-tub salesman Well, to make a long story short, about 2 months after the delivery, he asked us to inspect it, and sure enough, the rim joists were starting to blow out. Not to mention that there were no joist hangers originally installed on the 17 year old home. We poured new footings, installed a carrying beam at 3/4 span (also being directly underneath the tub)....and re-inforced EVERYTHING.....)


 
When I bought my house I inspected my deck and found no Joist hangers either. FIrst thing I fixed.


----------

